
Making hardware: first you torture it, then you ship it - dogichow
https://medium.com/engineering-at-formlabs/making-the-form-2-first-you-torture-it-then-you-ship-it-cd41e5379ef6
======
bostonbot
Making your own galvos is a huge feat. High quality ones used for laser
cutting or etching can cost up to $2k each. I'm guessing they must have needed
to hire someone with a background in this area.

~~~
hagridman
Not sure if they needed super high quality galvos since the ones they used in
the Form 1 were cheap Chinese light show ones. Still impressive to figure out
all the magnetics etc. I wonder if the scanners or laser power are speed
limiting for the machine.

------
cypriend
>so we went ahead and put a fully assembled Form 2 in a dust chamber for 6
hours.

I am looking forward to see prints from sahara desert too. LP

~~~
dogichow
We took the inspiration from Markus Kayser who built the solar sinter :) One
of my favorite projects.

[http://www.markuskayser.com/work/solarsinter/](http://www.markuskayser.com/work/solarsinter/)

------
mr_sagui
That's a lot of testing.

